# Orienting and Permuting all edges first



## Cubemaster37 (May 28, 2009)

watch this short clip for a better understanding the R F' R' F or F' R F R'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogiWnM0enHQ


----------



## Stefan (May 28, 2009)

Uhhhh.... ok... what?


----------



## byu (May 28, 2009)

This is supposed to be a guide?


----------



## soccerking813 (May 28, 2009)

Is this like, a method idea or something?


----------



## Stefan (May 28, 2009)

byu said:


> This is supposed to be a guide?


You thought you need a dozen videos and five meter long posts for a guide?


----------



## byu (May 29, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > This is supposed to be a guide?
> ...


No, I thought a guide was supposed to be a clear, explanatory explanation that beginners can learn from.


----------



## Cubemaster37 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Orienting and Permuting all edges first-Explanation*

for a better understanding watch this short clip on YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogiWnM0enHQ


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 9, 2009)

Cubemaster37, please clean up your first post and make it clearer or this thread will be moved out of the How-To section.

Chris


----------



## shelley (Sep 9, 2009)

A demonstration is not the same as an explanation. This is like saying you'll teach people how to solve a cube and uploading a video in which you just solve the cube very slowly. I'm going to go ahead and move this out of the How-To section.


----------



## Cubemaster37 (Sep 9, 2009)

i did it slowly cause people have to see what i mean

i think this is the How-To sectio9n and not the Speedsolving section


----------



## shelley (Sep 9, 2009)

You don't get it. Doing it slowly doesn't _explain_ anything. What is this supposed to be? A speedsolving method? A blindfold corners method? 2x2 method? What's so special about this particular move sequence? When do you use R F' R' F? When do you use F' R F R'? Why doesn't it matter if a corner is already solved or not? If a corner is already solved, why would you mess with it? Isn't that an inefficient way to go about things? Why is this something worth learning? EXPLAIN!


----------



## Cubemaster37 (Sep 9, 2009)

try this moves shown above on a solved Cube like shown in the clip take the solved cube and begin with R F' R' F after this 4 moves turn only the top layer to 90 degrees to left or right no matter in which direction and continue with F' R F R' and then you will see what happens but watch what happens with the tiles and you got the answer to all your questions, expand this solution till 4 times with each corner from the top layer ,but you have to turn only the toplayer 90 degrees for example Clockwise the rest of the cube has to be static in your hand and start again with R F' R' F then Toplayer 90 degrees Clockwise and coninue with F' R F R' ,after you did this with each corner from the top layer you´ll see what happens a fiew weeks later you will understand why it doesn`t matter if a corner is allready solved or not after you solved the 12 edges.


----------



## Cubemaster37 (Sep 9, 2009)

for example: the corner from top layer in nthis case its a corner tile from the yellow layer is on the bottom layer at FR and it has to be placed on the top layer and the yellow sticker faces to the right side you have to use F' R F R, if the yellow sticker faces to you ( to F) you have to use R F' R' F, but if the yellow sticker faces to the down side you can use one of this 2 moves 3 times but only one of this 2 move no matter which one ,after you used one of this 2 moves 3 times continously ,the corner tile is placed on top layer and the yellow sticker side faces up.


----------



## Cubemaster37 (Sep 9, 2009)

always first have all 12 places at the right edge to be placed

I hope it is explained clearly for each


----------



## shelley (Sep 9, 2009)

You still haven't explained what this is for. Is this part of an edges-first speedsolving method? Or is it for solving corners blindfolded? Why is this worth learning? Yes, what you explain is a simple commutator, but I think it's more worthwhile to learn how to set up commutators in general (and there are already a few good guides in the How-To section) rather than learning one particular case. What if the yellow tile is on the bottom face? What if some corners are in the right place but not properly oriented? For those cases, it wouldn't be as efficient to use R F' R' F/F' R F R' .

Of course it matters if a corner is already solved. If a corner is already solved you DON'T DO ANYTHING TO IT. Messing with solved corners only makes your solve less efficient. We don't need a "fiew weeks [sic]" to understand that. Don't insult our intelligence.

Don't triple post when you can just edit your first post. And learn to type out a proper sentence. That includes proper spelling, punctuation and paragraph breaks. We're not letting just any poorly written drivel like that in the How-To section.


----------



## Cubemaster37 (Sep 9, 2009)

if you have placed a corner at the tp layer th ecorner peace which changes the place with the solved peace and it isn`t a peace from top layer , you have to look where the other corner peaces from top are placed and turn the bottom layer or the hole cube however you want till you got a top layer corner peace on FR


----------



## Cubemaster37 (Sep 9, 2009)

i´m not from england or america thats i cant write proper sentences with punctuation and paragraph breaks. its your coice if you want to delete this thread or not
Maybe you don`t like my contribution but I don´t like your aggressive tone,too
and i know that i havn´t to do anything on a allready solved corner


----------



## KConny (Sep 9, 2009)

Cubemaster37 said:


> i´m not from england or america thats i cant write proper sentences with punctuation and paragraph breaks.



Nor am I, but this helps a lot: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3366


----------



## Cubemaster37 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help
your moderator is unfriendly and not remember that one from another country other than england or America could come


----------



## shelley (Sep 9, 2009)

Plenty of forum members are not native English speakers and they seem to do fine. Even if English isn't your first language, I still find it hard to believe that something as basic as punctuation is a completely foreign concept.


----------



## Cubemaster37 (Sep 10, 2009)

this is a forum and not a school for gramatik


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 10, 2009)

Cubemaster37 said:


> this is a forum and not a school for gramatik



What do you think school was FOR?


----------



## Rikane (Sep 10, 2009)

Learning, not just about languages, seeing as how you barely write sentences in math class.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 10, 2009)

Cubemaster37 said:


> this is a forum and not a school for gramatik



Do you realize how unintelligent you look typing like that? Not only is it annoying to read, we are actually HELPING you.


----------



## Cubemaster37 (Jan 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogiWnM0enHQ

watch this


----------



## LNZ (Jan 1, 2010)

The Dan Brown (aka Pogobat) method for solving the 3x3 completely solves the top layer edge cubies before moving on to the corner cubies.


----------



## Weston (Jan 1, 2010)

Cubemaster37 said:


> *this is a forum* and not a school for gramatik



And that's why you need good grammar.


----------

